# Handling my new born kid



## irvillela (Nov 16, 2013)

View attachment 50632

This is my first new born kid. She was born 12/23/13. I'm new to owning and raising goats. I was wondering if I can handle her or wait awhile to handle? I've seen other owners putting sweaters on their new borns. I've was under the impression that my nanny wouldn't






care for the kid if I handle her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shouldn't bother the nanny at all if she's a good mom. All kids should get handled right from birth IMO.


----------



## irvillela (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you. Bessie is an awesome new mom. Even my Billy seems to be a great Dad. He wouldn't leave the stable gate. I'll start handling her ASAP.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute little one! I agree with Goathiker.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Love that last pic  
I agree, I'd handle the baby as much as possible to get her tame and used to human contact.
We help mom and babies at birth, even if there really isn't much to do, then after they've had some time to settle in together, we come out and play with them, pet them, put them in our lap while sitting in the stall so mom can see them. That has made all our babies very friendly and so very enjoyable


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I handle mine from day one and have never had a problem. I try to keep it to a minimum for the first 24 hours with a first timer because I don't want her stressed, but after that she is fine with it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can handle them. I personally like to give mom and baby lots of time to be alone together and bond. Give mom time to relax and bond with the babies...there is plenty of time to handle them later, but as long as she's already doing her job, you handling them won't cause her to reject them or anything.


----------



## irvillela (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful baby. Once I know mom is bonded to her babies, I start playing with them.

Not sure if your Buck lives with your Doe all the time, but it is very possible for her to come into heat in the near future and she could easily get pregnant again. You may want to separate them.


----------

